# Heya from Germany!



## JJones (Nov 11, 2005)

----


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra and waves from Karlsruhe to Würzburg!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and for the mac stuff: you know that you can order from the Köln and Berlin store do you? they ship within 2 days


----------



## Blanche (Nov 11, 2005)

Huhu JJones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a warm welcome and have a lot of fun here.

Waves from Basel to Würzburg,
Blanche


----------



## user4 (Nov 11, 2005)

HIIIIIIIII... Welcome!!!


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Julia!Welcome to Specktra.I have a small collection too but hey everyone has to start somewhere,don't they?


----------



## user2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Ein warmes Hallo nach Würzburg JJones and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda

Ich kann dir auch gerne was aus Berlin schicken! Schreib mir einfach ne PM!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi! I'm Chrissy. I send a big wave from Innsbruck to Würzburg.


----------



## colormust (Nov 11, 2005)

hello there


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## JJones (Nov 11, 2005)

---


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 11, 2005)

Wilkommen! Hope you have fun here!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 12, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra! It sounds like some other German lovelies have given some tips on how to get MAC with more ease. Enjoy your time here.


----------

